# New here!! Howdy!



## DressageOrBust (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi ya'll, my name is Jenn! I am 26 years old married and have a 3 yr old son. I have two horses as well! My husband's horse's name is Dandy and he's a 31 yr old Foundation QH gelding and my horse is an 18 yr old Arab/QH cross gelding named Slick.

Slick and I compete in local shows in Hunter and Western Pleasure. We are also starting some Dressage training. I know Dressage but Slick is trying his hardest to learn! He's a sweet horse but comes from a line of abusive homes and had severe trust issues when I got him. We have overcome that and are becomming quite a team. :lol: 

I've been riding since I was 14, and this is my second year showing. I've always wanted to show but never had the right horse. We also do alot of trail riding all over the mountains and such, and are looking into competing in Competitive Trail Riding too!!

I also work full time which makes riding hard.....and am also a mommy! We live in Northwest Washington on the Hood Canal.

I am happy to become a member of this forum and look forward to meeting some great new people!!

Thanks for reading! 
~Jenn~


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

Hello and Welcome!!  8)


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi and Welcome


----------

